# Morios



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The shop had run out of standard meal worms and only had giants left.. Do I need to crush the heads before feeding them to my leos?

Sorry if this is dumb... I don't crush heads with normals but these things look a tad scary :lol2:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*indeed you do need to crush there heads to stop the risk of them eatting out of your leo or causing damage to your leos insides*


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

...my leos crush the heads themselves


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*i rather be safe *


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

there are horror stories but ignore them :lol2: as above they crush the heads themselves  x


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Good, I'd rather not be squishing scary worms at this time of night :lol2: I'll tong feed them head first so I know they are crushed!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> *indeed you do need to crush there heads to stop the risk of them eatting out of your leo or causing damage to your leos insides*


this is one of the horror stories i was referring to :lol2:

i have been feeding my leos on morios for years and have yet to find a gecko eaten from the inside out :lol2:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

sazzle said:


> there are horror stories but ignore them :lol2: as above they crush the heads themselves  x


*fair enought : victory:*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

sazzle said:


> this is one of the horror stories i was referring to :lol2:
> 
> i have been feeding my leos on morios for years and have yet to find a gecko eaten from the inside out :lol2:


Thats a relief, are they better for leos than standard meal worms? I've never bought them before.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

ITs quite a big thing for a leo to tackle, but they seem to enjoy it  

oh, but i would advise you watch out if your leo is quite young/small...morios can bite xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

imitebmike said:


> ITs quite a big thing for a leo to tackle, but they seem to enjoy it
> 
> oh, but i would advise you watch out if your leo is quite young/small...morios can bite xD


I shall be using tweezers :lol2: I'll only be feeding them to the adults. Shall go and do it now and I will report back!


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

they are equally nutritious  just means when they have 5 or 6 (or more with some of my fatties!) that it is the equivalent to about 30 mealies in a sitting lol, i just don't tend to leave them unattended, just tweezer feed  x


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I've never tried them either. I might now. What happens when they start turning into aliens , are they exactly the same as a regular mealie and turn to beetles.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yup  giant black beetles xD


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*i had some once for like 3 months and they never transformed??? hmm *


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

They'll only pupate if they stop feeling movement xD so as long as they are with other morios they'll stay as worms i think


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*oh cool yeah there were loads of them as i forgot i had them and if thats what happens will have to make sure i keep loads so can keep them for longer without them transforming *


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

can't say any of mine of turned into aliens before either... they don't tend to last long though :lol2: the CWD and beardies love em too x


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> *i had some once for like 3 months and they never transformed??? hmm *


I've found they only turn into aliens if they have access to heat,if i leave any morio's in with my geckos,if not eaten,they hang round the heat mat,then i find huge beetles...which i'm now breeding,have loads of mini morio:2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

nads said:


> I've found they only turn into aliens if they have access to heat,if i leave any morio's in with my geckos,if not eaten,they hang round the heat mat,then i find huge beetles...which i'm now breeding,have loads of mini morio:2thumb:


So...Normal mealworms? xDi aint tried it myself cause big black beetles scare me :bash:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

as nads said they turn into beetles faster if they have access to heat and food

and ignore the old morio eating out of the inside of your leo. you're more likely to find the grey lady standing behind you in the mirror while you're brushing you're teeth


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> So...Normal mealworms? xDi aint tried it myself cause big black beetles scare me :bash:


 The beetles are really scary,they cling on too!:gasp:.Mini morio are just that...larger & much faster than mealworms,they also have the colouring of adult morio..the gecko's love them,think its because they are much more active.They do take a little longer to breed than mealworms though: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Well they are a big hit! And theres lots more in the tub than I was expecting, think I'll be buying them again


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

ahhh, makes sense xD they are alot more active compared to mealies  

How did your leo take it? xD


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They all went crazy for them! the girls were climbing over eachother to get to them :lol2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD thats good  welcome to the wonderful world of....MORIO WORMS!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Are they good staple food for leo's?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

They are just giant mealworms basically  o yeah, as long as you gut load + dust them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, might buy them instead from now on!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

OOok, so why has my thread been moved but not the one about roaches?!


----------

